# Advice - blood in cat's poo



## Louise.hare (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm looking for advice on my 7 year old Bengal, Bailey. Recently over the past 2-3 weeks I have noticed intermittent blood in his faeces. I took him to the vet immediately and the vet said that because he is eating/drinking/behaving normally it's probably nothing to worry about and that it's fairly common in cats and usually they cant seem to find the cause. 

He has lost a bit of weight recently, but I've put that down to the fact that we have a 5 1/2 month old kitten who is chasing him around all over the place so he's been doing LOADS more exercise (my kitten Mylo is perfectly healthy, doesn't have worms, has normal faeces etc). They're both indoor, Mylo has been wormed every month since I got him at 12 weeks, and I worm Bailey maybe 2-3 times per year.

Can anyone suggest what I should do as every couple of days I notice more blood (bright red, fresh blood, not mixed in with his poo)? Should I take him back to the vet and ask for proper tests, or is this something that anyone has come across before and because otherwise he is perfectly well I should just monitor it? He was admitted to the vets 5 months ago with suspected pancreatitis after coming home from the cattery (probably stress related I think as he is always unwell after the cattery, he gets stressed very easily), he was really poorly and put on a drip and they did blood tests, ultrasounds etc and they all came back completely normal but the vet does think he has mild inflammatory bowel disease. Could it be this? Or could it be stress related? Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

If I were you I would prob take him back to the vet or a different vet. 

I do tend to over worry so others might have different advice, but I would want to know what is making him ill.

Hope you get him sorted.

Jen


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Louise.hare said:


> Hi folks, I'm looking for advice on my 7 year old Bengal, Bailey. Recently over the past 2-3 weeks I have noticed intermittent blood in his faeces. I took him to the vet immediately and the vet said that because he is eating/drinking/behaving normally it's probably nothing to worry about and that it's fairly common in cats and usually they cant seem to find the cause.
> 
> He has lost a bit of weight recently, but I've put that down to the fact that we have a 5 1/2 month old kitten who is chasing him around all over the place so he's been doing LOADS more exercise (my kitten Mylo is perfectly healthy, doesn't have worms, has normal faeces etc). They're both indoor, Mylo has been wormed every month since I got him at 12 weeks, and I worm Bailey maybe 2-3 times per year.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what I should do as every couple of days I notice more blood (bright red, fresh blood, not mixed in with his poo)? Should I take him back to the vet and ask for proper tests, or is this something that anyone has come across before and because otherwise he is perfectly well I should just monitor it? He was admitted to the vets 5 months ago with suspected pancreatitis after coming home from the cattery (probably stress related I think as he is always unwell after the cattery, he gets stressed very easily), he was really poorly and put on a drip and they did blood tests, ultrasounds etc and they all came back completely normal but the vet does think he has mild inflammatory bowel disease. Could it be this? Or could it be stress related? Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


Hi

I would definitely go to the vets with him,is he at all constipated? what is his diet like and his appetite today?He could be straining hard when he poops and that may cause bleeding.

Also if he hates catteries so much perhaps it is worth looking into someone feeding him at home?someone he knows and is comfortable with. I hope you get some answers and he is ok.Keep us updated.

Izzie


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Fresh blood is usually a sign of colitis/IBD, which you say the vet already says he has mildly.
You could pursue it as far as you like from faecal samples, up to coloscopy and biopsies. But the fact you have a new kitten in the house, it's probably been enough to 'stress' him into having an episode. The vet might be able to give you something to help 'calm' his bowel down.
I presume he's normally ok on his normal food? You could try him with a plain bland chicken/white fish diet for a few days to give his bowels a chance to settle down.

I'd keep a really close eye on his weight loss though just incase it is anything worse, and take him back to the vet if he continues losing weight.


----------



## Louise.hare (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone! My own feeling is that because he is ok in himself, I dont want to stress him out by going back to the vet as it really upsets him. I think for peace of mind I will get the vet to send off a sample and see if anything comes from that. He has a really good appetite, too good infact, he eats like I've been starving him, he wolfs it down every time!! He rips my hand off for chicken or ham! The kitten is definitely annoying Bailey at the moment by constantly jumping on him, so it may well be that he's feeling pretty stressed! He grooms the kitten loads though, and up until this week they were definitely friends, but they've started having a few fights as Mylo wont leave poor Bailey alone and they seem to fight over who sleeps where, but nothing serious as one of them backs down.

He was overweight and has been on Hills Feline R/D for a while and the vet has suggested changing it to I/D for sensitive tummies, but I'm in a predicament. If I feed him that he might put on weight again.. and that causes another problem! I've bought the I/D so I'm going to give it a go. His poo recently since this started actually has been really soft, so I dont think he is at all constipated, he's not had runny poo but it's definitely not as solid as normal. It's a tricky situation, had he been off his food or acting differently I would take him to the vet, no question!!  

Thanks again!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Louise,

Yes colitis which is most likely brought on by an inflammatory response to an ingredient in his current food and the fact you notice blood every few days means you really do need to change his diet now before you will see any results.There are other triggers but since he's wormed regularly it rules this one out I'm surprised at your vet's casual response here in view of the current acute symptoms because 'untreated' IBD can in some cases morph into lymphoma at a later stage. Also do bear in mind all this is quite uncomfortable for the cat! 

You should see an improvement with the Hills i/d though do bear in mind it does contain grains which might be what's causing this response in the first place! Another alternative would be Hills d/d which is a novel protein one which in view of the ingredients ( venison ) the inflammatory response shouldn't be induced and symptoms should clear up. Royal Canin also have similar diets. Steroids like prednisolone are used to dampen the response though I would avoid these because they can trigger diabetes.

Pro-Kolin is a very effective temporary treatment as well-though I'd strongly suggest a change in diet straight away in your case as the current one is most likely causing the problems.

Actually I would also ask for a blood test at the vets in view of the ravenous appetite-he may have malabsorbtion problems again linked to IBD.


----------

